# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  La Plataforma en defensa del Tajo y el Alberche recurrirá ante los tribunales el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo

## NoRegistrado

> La Plataforma en defensa del Tajo y el Alberche celebró el pasado 28 de junio una asamblea extraordinaria con varios puntos en el orden del día, entre los que destaca la decisión de la organización de recurrir ante los tribunales el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo y el memorándum del mismo.
> 
> La propuesta, ha informado la Plataforma en nota de prensa, fue aprobada por las 28 organizaciones con derecho a voto que "representan a la práctica totalidad de la sociedad talaverana". 23 votos fueron positivos, hubo una abstención para hacer consultas a su dirección y cuatro ausencias.
> 
> También se aprobó el presupuesto presentado y el equipo de abogados que llevará a cabo los procedimientos, y se adquirió el compromiso por parte de todas las organizaciones para ir consiguiendo los medios económicos y llevar así hasta las más altas instancias los recursos.
> 
> Este lunes se presentó el recurso en nombre de la Plataforma de Talavera al que pueden unirse posteriormente otras organizaciones de la Red del Tajo.
> 
> En la asamblea también se confirmó en sus cargos a los dos portavoces de la misma, Miguel Ángel Sánchez y Miguel Méndez por unanimidad.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/planifi...lan-de-cuenca-

Como ya anunció Miguel Ángel Sánchez, va a ir hasta el final.
Bravo Miguel Ángel!!!
 Con dinero privado, y sin subvenciones, no como la parte contraria, que dispara con pólvora de rey.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (07-jun-2014)

----------

